# Whats your desktop Background Piccy??



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

so was just wondering if you lot have desktop back grounds of cars you have detailed ect?? heres mine


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

no, I have a rolling selection of 400+ "best of" pics and they change automagically 

- Bret


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

My work desktop is a photo I took of the Gateshead Quayside - which is now on show in Byker Metro! My claim to fame!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tyne-18422060


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine is currently a big pink flower.Who knows what it will be next,whenever Bill decides its time for a change.
Im sure some of you would appreciate it.
I mean the horticulturalists of course.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

A selection of cars on shuffle slideshow on for my home pc
This on my work one:









(I take no credit for the photo, was one I found on google)


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Mines a 2013 fiesta ST


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I have a picture of my dad on both my work PC and my Macbook Pro at home, because he was my mentor through life.

The one I have on my work PC (below) is to me the most important photograph I have ever taken. It is one of two photos I managed to take of my dad and my son, before my dad passed. Just getting to hold him brightened his last few days, so this photo goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely photo nick, sorry about your dad. I bet you smile everytimeyou see that picture.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Sure do  Even though there are sad undertones, it means the world to me and to be able to see the pair of them together, even though it was for the briefest of moments, brings a small smile.

I know what it meant to my dad as well, it meant he would meet the little monster who would continue the family name, as both my brother and sister had girls


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Plain black background


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

work says keep calm and eat cheese.
home pc has pic of underworld, live on stage somewhere in 2008.


----------



## OldskoolRS (May 5, 2011)

Just the bogo Windows 7 one as I don't really see the point in them myself on the work PC. I either have Lotus Notes open if working or IE with half a dozen tabs open. The only time I briefly see the desktop is when shutting down (about once a month as it's laptop and I just shut the lid most times).

I'm waiting for my own personal laptop to arrive anytime this afternoon, so might put something personal on that though...


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine is the same as my avatar; my car coming out a hairpin with smoke coming off the inside rear tyre.


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

The Enzo that polish bliss tarted up nicely


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blue S2000 atm it changes though, just a load of cars that either me or OH like. At work we have corporate wallpaper boo!!


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

This is mine chris shama my hero


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

This is my current one, have a folder full of nice ones as i get bored lol.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

there we go nice and big. Desktop Earth  automatically updates  wanted to ensure everyone could see it...


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is mine.


__
https://flic.kr/p/7233678728


----------



## HEATH (Nov 2, 2011)

Dannbodge said:


> A selection of cars on shuffle slideshow on for my home pc
> This on my work one:
> 
> 
> ...


That is fantastic, very impressive, can I steal?


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

heres mine


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

clarkey1269 said:


> heres mine


can i ask from where you procured this image?


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Heres mine my 32k Miles Sierra Sapphire 2wd Cosworth

The two pics i change between at the moment LOL!

:driver:


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

here http://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg155/apc2008/0280-1.jpg


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

this is my current one. I took this at the weekend at good wood festival of speed


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Mines my bag of e46, 

Also, u Mark with the Audi on my FB Who's mate with Gary?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Mine switches between different mk1 golfs.

Currently:


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

On my s3 
The rear quarter panel of a DB9 I worked on. 
Looks a lot better in hi res. 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

My two fav things, weights and women ha. much to my wife's disappointment lol


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

I wish it was this :










But unfortunately it would probably get me sacked, therefore it's another old ford :










WD


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

WEellll it looks like the MODs dont like that photo so its disappeared


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Some very impressive backgrounds


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

There's plenty of photoshopped Megan stuff, but if the other half catches me looking at some of it I am in DS ... :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

at the mo this

saw one at nec a few years back and fell in love


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine is a plain black background and says 'this copy of windows is not genuine:thumb:

Not a fan of backgrounds, when you spend lots of money on a super fast gaming PC you dont bother with backgrounds that slows boot times. I know its as OCD as cleaning


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

My deslkop has a 22" HD screen, so this looks better in the flesh so to speak -










Yup, still running Windows XP :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

On my laptop currently are my two grandsons Owen & Tyler


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Slieve Gullion by vetstu, on Flickr

My background on the ipad and computer.
Took it on the phone on the drive around Slieve Gullion mountain. Its looking in the direction of our house, we are 20 miles away out there somewhere.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

heres one of my girls on a beach, first family holiday and did we need it...


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

This is mine at the moment..


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

Heres mine took it at Busfreeze :thumb:


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

My son at the deep (hull)


----------



## Markyjoe (Jun 19, 2012)

all really nice piccys


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

My boys during Jubilee week.


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

heres mine ;-)


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

AK always a winner !


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

I thought my twin screen and new widescreen was flash, but three screens!!, are you air traffic control


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Ibiza 2012 by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Don't know if this will work , but here goes.

This was taken @ French Car Show last month. It's me with my son and daughter and the Lassa Dolls on the stage with my C2 VTS.










Thanks to the wife for taking the pic without moaning, :thumb: :lol:


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is mine


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here's mine at the moment.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

rob warrington said:


> My two fav things, weights and women ha. much to my wife's disappointment lol
> View attachment 24606


That's Lydia Valentine, oooooo she does loads for me, does weightlifting & looks like a slut - respect.

And she's got lovely eyes :argie::argie:

My screen shuffles with all things Dark :devil::devil: Muhahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## burtz (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine .


DSC_0292 by burty182, on Flickr


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

:thumb:


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

I use a plain blue background for a pic, keep it simple


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)




----------

